# Mustang



## The Barbarian (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2017)

Well-conceived and well-composed! I like this!


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 28, 2017)

I like the in tight shot. Only neg is the purple in the upper right corner.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 28, 2017)

A great use of distortion, I love it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 29, 2017)

Cool shot! So that's how you use a fisheye lens...


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 30, 2017)

Rick50 said:


> I like the in tight shot. Only neg is the purple in the upper right corner.



And the matching reddish tone in the shadow at lower left.   Not bad for a Pentax Q with a $73 fisheye lens.


----------



## enezdez (May 27, 2017)

Nice Shot, I like it a lot...


----------

